# Gerätedatei /dev/ttyUSB0 wird blockiert von Dir /dev/ttyUSB0

## knipser11s

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche seit einiger Zeit einen ChipCardReader (Cyberjack SCT USB) zu installieren. Diese Gerät versucht mit der Grätedatei /dev/ttyUSB0 zu kommunizieren. Leider ist an der angegeben Stelle eine Directory mit gleichen Namen (/dev/ttyUSB0/)vorhanden. Die Directory lässt sich ohne weiteres löschen.  

Mit

 *Quote:*   

> mknod /dev/ttyUSB0 c 188  0
> 
> chown root.tty 
> 
> chmod 2666 

 

lässt sich die Gerätedatei wie gefordert erzeugen und mit den richtigen Berechtigungen versehen.

Danach geht sowohl der Treiber als auch die Anwendung (Moneyplex) einwandfrei.

Leider wird diese Einstellung nach dem nächsten Booten zerstört. Es wird erneut eine Directory /dev/ttyUSB0 erzeugt. Ich habe inzwischen alle Module die für den Reader nötig sind in der Modules.autoload auskommentiert. Ebenso die Einträge in der ctapi in /etc/cmodules.d/ctapi. Natürlich mit anschliessendem modules-update sodas in der Modules.conf auch keine Einträge mehr sind.

Trotzdem ist nach jeden Bootvorgang diie zuvor gelöschte Directory wieder vorhanden. Dies geschieht übrigens auch wenn ich mit einem älteren Kernel boote. Besonders seltsam aber ist, das ich einmal (unbeabsichtigt) eine Directory in /dev/MeinName erzeugte und diese jetzt auch immer wieder erscheint.

Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter und hoffe das mir hier einer helfen kann. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus

knipser11s

----------

## knipser11s

Hallo zusammen,

Habe das von mir geschilderte Problem gelöst. Es lag, wie ja eigendlich logisch, an einem irgendwo gespeicherten Zustand.

Jedes Unterverzeichnis, das im Verzeichnis /dev angelegt wird, wird in einem weiteren Unterverzeichnis, in /lib/dev-stat/ , angelegt.

z.B. 

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/ttyUSB0       --->     /lib/dev-stat/ttyUSB0    oder
> 
> /dev/MeinName   ---->     /lib/dev-stat/MeinName

 

Jedesmal wenn ich die Verzeichnisse /dev/ttyUSB0 und /dev/MeinName gelöscht habe, wurden diese scheinbar über das Verzeichnis /lib/dev-stat/* wieder rekonstruiert. Ich weiß, klingt seltsam.

Ich habe es aber nochmal überprüft. Es gibt wohl eine Überwachung für das Verzeichnis /dev . Das erstellen eines Unterverzeichniss in /dev , löst die Erstellung eines weiteren Unterverzeichnisses aus

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/blahblah   ---->     /lib/dev-stat/blahblah

 

will man also ein Unterverzeichnis aus /dev löschen muß man das auch aus /lib/dev-state löschen.

Das habe ich auch überprüft. Ich will hoffen das dies nicht durch irgendeinen Systembug in meinem Sytem ausgelöst wird.

gruß knipser11s

----------

## knipser11s

Hallo,

inzwischen habe ich auch die Ursache, des oben beschriebenen Verhaltens, gefunden. Der Verursacher  ist hier devfsd und wenn man weiß was passiert kommt man auch über die devfsd.conf drauf

 *Quote:*   

> # Uncomment this if you want permissions to be saved and restored
> 
> # NB: Do NOT change the following!
> 
> # Do not do this for pseudo-terminal devices
> ...

 

Na ja, wieder was gelernt!

Und übrigens, Auch auf meinem alten Mandrake System kann man dieses Verhalten reproduzieren.

Gruß knipser11s

PS:

es muß ganz oben heißen

 *Quote:*   

> mknod /dev/ttyUSB0 c 188 0
> 
> chown root.tty /dev/ttyUSB0
> 
> chmod 2666 /dev/ttyUSB0

 

----------

## Pinky

Hallo Knipser,

ich stehe vor dem Problem diesen Kartenleser einzubinden. Deshalb wollte ich mal Fragen welchen Kernel du nutzt. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich das mit dem 2.4.20 so problemlos hinbekommen werde (schliesslich wird ja 2.4.6+ empfohlen)

----------

## knipser11s

Hallo Pinky,

nur keine Angst. Ich benutze die Gentoo-Sourcen 2.4.20-r6. Der Hnweis bei der Empfehlung bedeuted 2.4.6 oder höher. 

Viel Erfolg

knipser11s

----------

## Pinky

Leider klappt der Kernel-Patch nicht:

patching file linux/CREDITS

Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n] y

Hunk #1 succeeded at 450 (offset 1 line).

patching file linux/Documentation/Configure.help

Hunk #1 succeeded at 15444 with fuzz 2 (offset 4929 lines).

patching file linux/Documentation/usb/usb-serial.txt

Hunk #1 succeeded at 414 with fuzz 1 (offset 191 lines).

patching file linux/MAINTAINERS

Hunk #1 succeeded at 393 with fuzz 1 (offset 100 lines).

patching file linux/drivers/usb/serial/Config.in

Hunk #1 FAILED at 25.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file linux/drivers/usb/serial/Config.in.rej

patching file linux/drivers/usb/serial/Makefile

Hunk #1 FAILED at 17.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file linux/drivers/usb/serial/Makefile.rej

...

 :Question: 

hast du vielleicht eine idee?

thx pinky

----------

## dertobi123

Was für ein Patch? Patch für welche Kernelsourcen? Aus den Kernelsourcen schon mal nen Kernel gebaut? 

Tobias

----------

## Pinky

Habe den Treiber von reiner-sct runtergeladen. In der README.TXT steht, dass bis kernel 2.4.5 ein mitgelieferter patch anzuwenden ist:

2.3) LINUX Kernel 2.4.0 to 2.4.5

--------------------------------

For some earlier kernels (2.4.0-2.4.5), there are patches

in the kernel directory. Apply these with the program 'patch' by going

to the kernel source directory and starting patch with

% cd /usr/src

% patch -p0 <.../cyberjack-2.4.x.patch

Habe ich nun was falsch gemacht?

----------

## knipser11s

Hallo Pinky,

Oben schreibst Du, das Du den LINUX Kernel 2.4.20 benutzt. Dann solltest Du aber nicht den Patch für die Kernel unter 2.4.6 benutzen. 

Ich hoffe Du benötigst den Reader nicht für Moneyplex. Denn dann kann ich Dir nur raten, den Treiber von Moneyplex zu nehmen. (siehe oben)

Gruß Knipser11s

----------

## Pinky

Hallo Knipser,

den Patch brauchte ich wohl gar nicht, habe das Modul erzeugen koennen:). Nein, wollte schon gnucash nutzen. Dazu gleich mal die naechste Frage: Muss ich ausser hbci noch etwas beim kompilieren von gnucash beachten? Oder anders gefragt: erkennt gnucash den kartenleser auch ohne das programm noch einmal neu uebersetzen zu muessen?

Thx Pinky

----------

## knipser11s

Hallo Pinky,

da ich mit moneyplex arbeite, habe ich mit gnucash keine Erfahrungen gemacht. Über google findest Du aber viel Lesestoff im IE. Suchfunktion in diesem Forum bringt auch etwas. Achte hier aber unbedingt auf  man gnucash, da die Reihenfolge bei der Installation von hbci und gnucash wichtig ist. (z.b. in /etc/make.conf USE-Variable für hbci hinzufügen)

Viel Erfolg

knipser11s

----------

## Pinky

Hmm...,

kriege den Cardreader nicht zu laufen...

Dazu vorweg: 

  Gentoo läuft bei mir als Guest System unter vmware.

  das entsprechende Modul (reiner sct) wird geladen.

  die libs hab ich kompiliert

  /dev/ttyUSB0 ist wie beschrieben angelegt

doch die "diagnose" mit cjgeldkarte liefert:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Unable to open device. (Return code: -5)
> 
> Reader probably not attached at /dev/ttyUSB0 or user has no permission
> ...

 

liegt es an vmware oder hab ich etwas nicht beachtet?

Thx Pinky

----------

## knipser11s

Hallo Pinky,

vmware kenne ich nicht. Allerdings steht in der Fehlerbeschreibung eigendlich woran es fehlt.

D.h. entweder die Gerätedatei /dev/ttyUSB0 existiert nicht oder Du hast vergessen die richtige Permission einzustellen.

 *Quote:*   

> chmod 2666 /dev/ttyUSB0

 

Was noch sein kann wäre genau der Fall wie in den ersten Posts beschrieben. (siehe oben).

Ist eigendlich alles schon beschrieben.

Viel Erfolg

knipser11s

----------

